# Called an Ahole for not tipping a counter person when picking up a Take Out order in my OFF TIME



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Many drivers will take a day off. When they do, they get hungry. Many will order take out and pick up their order because they have a car. I am one of those. How does everyone feel about tipping for a take out order. I will not tip. I used my car and my gas to come pickup the order and all the person is doing behind the counter is grabbing the order from the kitchen and ringing me up, which is their job. If the restaurant pays them under minimum wage because they accept tips, it is messed up but not my problem.

Last weekend I went to get a take out order during my off time. This particular restaurant uses a tablet where after they ring you up, they turn it over to you and you sign the tablet and put in your tip. I put in zero. Sorry, no tip for you. However, what floored me is the girl behind the counter said, "Oh, let me reset this because it seems you made a mistake". So she resets it where I have to sign and redo the tip. I did not think anything of it nor did I say anything and I redid my portion of the transaction. It goes back to her again then she says, "Oh it seems you hit no tip by mistake. Did you want me to show you how to add a tip on the tablet?". Seeing her game of not trying to be rude and demanding a tip, I played the same game back. I said, "Hmm there must be something wrong with the tablet then. Maybe if the owner went in the back office portion of the tablet and turned off accepting tips for take out orders, I think that would probably put an end to this problem it seems we are having with the tablet". I then pick up my order and tell her to have a good day. On my way out the door, I hear her call me an Ahole. I stop at the door for a minute without looking back and weigh in if I want to engage and also maybe ask her to refund my order. I decided to just continue walking and leave because I am hungry and refunding the order would NOT teach her any lesson or fix the problem or her attitude and I would have been left with no food and still hungry.

I will not be going back there though. She obviously is paid under minimum wage as a counter person (they do not do table service) and thinks every customer is a rude POS for not tipping for take out. I am sorry but this is not my problem. All I wanted to do was order food then drive over and pick it up. Let us please not make this complicated.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Asking for tips for over the counter stuff is a dumb trend. I’m a great tipper when it applies but I agree with you.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I agree as well… no table service, no tip. What’s next? Expecting to tip McDonald’s workers at the counter or drive thru as well?!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

As the ultimate insult you should have tipped her $.01, and told her to have a nice day.


----------



## CaddyDave (6 mo ago)

Begging for counter service tips is infuriating. If I have to stand at a counter to order, fetch and carry my food to the table, get my drink from a dispenser, clear my table, and then carry my dishes to a garbage can, clean them off and place them in a bin…..don’t get upset when I spin that iPad back around after it “asked me a question”. 

Tipping is supposed to guilt people into subsidizing the wages of restaurant workers because for some reason they aren’t paid minimum wage. So why, when people are paid a minimum wage, is there this expectation of a tip for doing their job? Starbucks is guilty of this. 

There’s a bagel shop nearby that expects me to add 15%-18%-20%-Custom Tip to my already over priced bill for walking a bagel with cream cheese on a paper plate, 3 feet from the counter, after I poured my own coffee. No.

“yOU’rE cHeAP!” Guess so.


----------



## Lazy River (7 mo ago)

If it's primarily a take-out restaurant, I will not tip. If I am ordering take-out from a regular restaurant, I will tip a little bit. Not 20%, but like a few dollars. I'm pretty much tipping the staff for packing up and bagging my order.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

The Jax said:


> Many drivers will take a day off. When they do, they get hungry. Many will order take out and pick up their order because they have a car. I am one of those. How does everyone feel about tipping for a take out order. I will not tip. I used my car and my gas to come pickup the order and all the person is doing behind the counter is grabbing the order from the kitchen and ringing me up, which is their job. If the restaurant pays them under minimum wage because they accept tips, it is messed up but not my problem.
> 
> Last weekend I went to get a take out order during my off time. This particular restaurant uses a tablet where after they ring you up, they turn it over to you and you sign the tablet and put in your tip. I put in zero. Sorry, no tip for you. However, what floored me is the girl behind the counter said, "Oh, let me reset this because it seems you made a mistake". So she resets it where I have to sign and redo the tip. I did not think anything of it nor did I say anything and I redid my portion of the transaction. It goes back to her again then she says, "Oh it seems you hit no tip by mistake. Did you want me to show you how to add a tip on the tablet?". Seeing her game of not trying to be rude and demanding a tip, I played the same game back. I said, "Hmm there must be something wrong with the tablet then. Maybe if the owner went in the back office portion of the tablet and turned off accepting tips for take out orders, I think that would probably put an end to this problem it seems we are having with the tablet". I then pick up my order and tell her to have a good day. On my way out the door, I hear her call me an Ahole. I stop at the door for a minute without looking back and weigh in if I want to engage and also maybe ask her to refund my order. I decided to just continue walking and leave because I am hungry and refunding the order would NOT teach her any lesson or fix the problem or her attitude and I would have been left with no food and still hungry.
> 
> I will not be going back there though. She obviously is paid under minimum wage as a counter person (they do not do table service) and thinks every customer is a rude POS for not tipping for take out. I am sorry but this is not my problem. All I wanted to do was order food then drive over and pick it up. Let us please not make this complicated.


This is part of the joy of Doordash and UE pickup option. No need to pay. Grab the bag and go. I usually wait until they offer promos and use my Amex Gold Uber cash that I get every month.

On another note, I will leave $2-$5 if it’s a nice restaurant and I put in a Togo order, depending on the restaurant. I am fine with keeping the karma and money flowing. When someone behaves this way, however, I make it a point to explain to them that tipping is for service and they offered me no service whatsoever. Jersey Mike’s peddles for tips when you pay. I’m like, they pay you a LIVING WAGE! I got paid $5 an hour to do this at your age!


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

This does strike me as Philadelphia behavior, though. What a bizarre city they have become.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

The Jax said:


> Many drivers will take a day off. When they do, they get hungry. Many will order take out and pick up their order because they have a car. I am one of those. How does everyone feel about tipping for a take out order. I will not tip. I used my car and my gas to come pickup the order and all the person is doing behind the counter is grabbing the order from the kitchen and ringing me up, which is their job. If the restaurant pays them under minimum wage because they accept tips, it is messed up but not my problem.


There is no logic at all to the North American tipping culture in terms of for which services tips are expected and which not. If I go into a McDonalds and Carlos / Juanita make me a latte and pass it across the counter to me, no tip is ever expected. However, if I go into a Starbucks and Brad / Tiffany make me the same drink and pass it across the counter to me, there is a little tip jar there, often with a cute little sign attached to it with little hearts drawn on it to attract attention to the jar. This makes no sense - it's essentially the same drink and the same service.

There's no logic to it at all. My response to people who ask for tips is usually, "No, tips are given but never requested".


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

elelegido said:


> There is no logic at all to the North American tipping culture in terms of for which services tips are expected and which not. If I go into a McDonalds and Carlos / Juanita make me a latte and pass it across the counter to me, no tip is ever expected. However, if I go into a Starbucks and Brad / Tiffany make me the same drink and pass it across the counter to me, there is a little tip jar there, often with a cute little sign attached to it with little hearts drawn on it to attract attention to the jar. This makes no sense - it's essentially the same drink and the same service.
> 
> There's no logic to it at all. My response to people who ask for tips is usually, "No, tips are given but never requested".


You must take into the consideration of the type of clientele each of these restaurants serve.

McDonalds is known for its fast food. Starbucks caters to those who believe they are elite and above everyone else.

Keep in mind that those at Starbucks use free WiFi because they can’t afford it after paying for their $10 coffees… lol


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You must take into the consideration of the type of clientele each of these restaurants serve.
> 
> McDonalds is known for its fast food. Starbucks caters to those who believe they are elite and above everyone else.


Yes, you're right, and that means that tipping in these places is not so much an extra payment for good service, as it is alleged to be, but a charge levied based on the perceived status of the customer.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

I will say this for Starbucks employees, Starbucks gives them $20 ride credit with Lyft going to work and going home at certain times of the day. They often tip me the difference, so if the ride cost $8, they’ll leave me a $12 tip. I return to that Starbucks, buy a drink and tip them $5 to pay it forward.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I look at it alittle different. sure 80% dont deserve tip's on take out. p/u at longhorn charges me $5 min tip..unless i erase it..i tip all because all the places were shut down during covid and no one wants to work. many dates with wifie on a sunday..all i seen is help wanted signs at every place..i try to play it forward..like the young girl at my sandwich shop,,, she is thier everyday..so i throw 2 bucks..tire repaired $5 tip..at tire places in a 911- see how fast they take us when we tip as per guy in front of you...
i understand how you guys feel its your cash.
same with rideshare..99% of the tip good restrauant workers never tip they uber driver's..i feel blessed to offer a tip...now UK .EU. CA. ASIA its a different bird.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

bobby747 said:


> I look at it alittle different.


I see things the same way - people are free to give their money to whoever they want. If it's yours; you're free to do what you like with it.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

It feel's good to tip ..especially eating out if you are happy..


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

bobby747 said:


> It feel's good to tip ..especially eating out if you are happy..


Even over the counter service? How much do you tip at Burger King?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

bobby747 said:


> It feel's good to tip ..especially eating out if you are happy..


Giving money away does make some people happier, and there's nothing wrong with that.

For me, personally, my own tipping is neither influenced by how happy I am feeling on a particular day nor, conversely, does tipping increase my happiness. They're two different and unrelated concepts for me. 

I'll tip when I think the service has been excellent. The server has to earn the tip - I don't personally consider it to be automatic.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Rampage said:


> Even over the counter service? How much do you tip at Burger King?


stop acting stupid..not fast foods.wawa 7/11


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Giving money away does make some people happier, and there's nothing wrong with that.
> 
> For me, personally, my own tipping is neither influenced by how happy I am feeling on a particular day nor, conversely, does tipping increase my happiness. They're two different and unrelated concepts for me.
> 
> I'll tip when I think the service has been excellent. The server has to earn the tip - I don't personally consider it to be automatic.


my take on say the tire guy he put all tires proper on my van 36psi no charge..fixe tire fast and the right way. my $5 can grab him a fast food burger..thats what i intended to show thank you..
i am in phila finding an american owned good tire repair is difficult


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

I always tipped at the curry place I go to for lunch, it's a place where you get the food at the counter. One day the server said "I wouldn't bother to tip if I were you, the owner just keeps it for himself." So now I don't bother.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

bobby747 said:


> my take on say the tire guy he put all tires proper on my van 36psi no charge..fixe tire fast and the right way. my $5 can grab him a fast food burger..thats what i intended to show thank you..


Nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

The Jax said:


> Many drivers will take a day off. When they do, they get hungry. Many will order take out and pick up their order because they have a car. I am one of those. How does everyone feel about tipping for a take out order. I will not tip. I used my car and my gas to come pickup the order and all the person is doing behind the counter is grabbing the order from the kitchen and ringing me up, which is their job. If the restaurant pays them under minimum wage because they accept tips, it is messed up but not my problem.
> 
> Last weekend I went to get a take out order during my off time. This particular restaurant uses a tablet where after they ring you up, they turn it over to you and you sign the tablet and put in your tip. I put in zero. Sorry, no tip for you. However, what floored me is the girl behind the counter said, "Oh, let me reset this because it seems you made a mistake". So she resets it where I have to sign and redo the tip. I did not think anything of it nor did I say anything and I redid my portion of the transaction. It goes back to her again then she says, "Oh it seems you hit no tip by mistake. Did you want me to show you how to add a tip on the tablet?". Seeing her game of not trying to be rude and demanding a tip, I played the same game back. I said, "Hmm there must be something wrong with the tablet then. Maybe if the owner went in the back office portion of the tablet and turned off accepting tips for take out orders, I think that would probably put an end to this problem it seems we are having with the tablet". I then pick up my order and tell her to have a good day. On my way out the door, I hear her call me an Ahole. I stop at the door for a minute without looking back and weigh in if I want to engage and also maybe ask her to refund my order. I decided to just continue walking and leave because I am hungry and refunding the order would NOT teach her any lesson or fix the problem or her attitude and I would have been left with no food and still hungry.
> 
> I will not be going back there though. She obviously is paid under minimum wage as a counter person (they do not do table service) and thinks every customer is a rude POS for not tipping for take out. I am sorry but this is not my problem. All I wanted to do was order food then drive over and pick it up. Let us please not make this complicated.


I see the tip box at Starbucks often full of 5 and 10 dollar bills, yet I drive folks around in my car, risking my life, getting worn out from the stress of dealing with crazy drivers, spending anywhere from 15 minutes to 2 1/2 hours with them, and I get nothing. My car is clean, I am respectful, I drive safely, my rating is 4.99, etc., still nothing.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I would of turned and ask her, " So tell me something, When was the last time you tipped your Uber driver? " My next line, Oh you will request one some day.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Service workers left in the lurch as Americans cut back on tipping


With lockdowns over and inflation rising, tips are shrinking in industries that depend on them – from gig work to restaurants




www.theguardian.com


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Service workers left in the lurch as Americans cut back on tipping
> 
> 
> With lockdowns over and inflation rising, tips are shrinking in industries that depend on them – from gig work to restaurants
> ...


Interesting article. It seems bizarre that, in an advanced economy, so many workers' well-being depends on the optional generosity of a company's customers. I much prefer the Japanese and other countries' system of no tipping, where it is expected that the employer compensates the employee adequately through their pay, and charges the customers adequate amounts accordingly. I can't see much wrong with that idea - seems very straightforward and fair to me.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

When you order food and pick it up it is equal to going through a drive through. No tip required unless you really want to.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I see things the same way - people are free to give their money to whoever they want. If it's yours; you're free to do what you like with it.


I wholeheartedly agree, kind of like when an Uber and Lyft passenger pays through the nose for a ride and then the driver expects a tip for driving from point A to point B, passenger is free to do with their money as they please...lol


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> I wholeheartedly agree, kind of like when an Uber and Lyft passenger pays through the nose for a ride and then the driver expects a tip for driving from point A to point B, passenger is free to do with their money as they please...lol


Any worker who expects tips is, sooner or later, due some disappointment... lol.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> I wholeheartedly agree, kind of like when an Uber and Lyft passenger pays through the nose for a ride and then the driver expects a tip for driving from point A to point B, passenger is free to do with their money as they please...lol


If Uber and Lyft are gouging the passenger then shame on them and that of course is going to impact the likelihood of a tip for the driver. However, such is the variable level of quality across the spectrum of Uber drivers, getting from point A to point B without incident is not a given. There are some truly terrible drivers out there in apocalyptic cars. So if you are given a safe and comfortable ride the driver deserves a tip.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

e


bobby747 said:


> stop acting stupid..not fast foods.wawa 7/11


Thats what the OP is about. Pay attention.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

If I had heard that it would have been an immediate about face and a loud conversation with the manager and then owner.
By not calling her on her rudeness and unprofessionalism you are enabling and encouraging her behavior.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Minimum wage is $14/$15 an hour here in California. Bringing me bags of food 20 feet or less from the kitchen to the counter isn't tip-worthy in my universe. Going to a restaurant and picking up food for me and driving it to my house and handing it to me is very tip worthy.


----------



## Gnash (Dec 28, 2016)

During the pandemic closures I tipped them when I'd pick up and inside dining was closed up. I think that's when it got really to be a thing, when they couldn't serve tables and get tips. And the ones that were working were busting their humps shorthanded. Now, it's situational for me.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Make sure to contact the GM and Manager on the person's rudeness. She won't learn unless her attitude changes. Also, tipping pick up service better be because it is one huge ass order.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

OCBob said:


> Make sure to contact the GM and Manager on the person's rudeness. She won't learn unless her attitude changes. Also, tipping pick up service better be because it is one huge ass order.


It’s not too late. Many stores post the GM phone number on the door.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I'd just avoid that place. And, leave a nice review on yelp/google.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Atavar said:


> If I had heard that it would have been an immediate about face and a loud conversation with the manager and then owner.
> By not calling her on her rudeness and unprofessionalism you are enabling and encouraging her behavior.


Yes 100%. Most owners would go nuts


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Service workers left in the lurch as Americans cut back on tipping
> 
> 
> With lockdowns over and inflation rising, tips are shrinking in industries that depend on them – from gig work to restaurants
> ...


Good article. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

With the the way things are going I'm about to start throwing my tablet with a tip option of $5 $10 $15 $20 when the ride ends to the pax.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

You didn't get called an asshole for not tipping, you gat called an asshole for your comment. 

While certainly not appropriate on her part, I agree with her. There was no need for the comments. 
If you're too cheap to tip a few bucks, hit the no tip and move on.

To me, there's nothing more insulting than when I give a ride to a server, bartender, or other service worker who relies in tips and they don't tip or tip poorly. I take it personally. Prior to in app tipping I almost always called them out on it. 



The Jax said:


> If the restaurant pays them under minimum wage because they accept tips, it is messed up but not my problem.


This is what, in my opinion, makes you an asshole. This is no different than a pax or delivery customer not tipping and saying " its not my fault uber doesn't pay you enough." 






The Jax said:


> and all the person is doing behind the counter is grabbing the order from the kitchen and ringing me up, which is their job.


Not true. It's only part of their job. At the very least this person prepares your food to go. Wrapping it putting it in the to go container etc... If there's sides with your order, salad, soup, rolls, baked potato , toppings, salad dressing extra this or that or whatever they also take care of that. Many restaurants have a member of the wait staff taking care of the to go items. Not only are they making the tipped minimum wage, they are taking 
time away from in house customers potentially negatively affecting their tips. 


Again, she probably was out of line saying it out loud, but she's wasn't wrong!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> You didn't get called an asshole for not tipping, you gat called an asshole for your comment.
> 
> While certainly not appropriate on her part, I agree with her. There was no need for the comments.
> If you're too cheap to tip a few bucks, hit the no tip and move on.
> ...


+1


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> You didn't get called an asshole for not tipping, you gat called an asshole for your comment.
> 
> While certainly not appropriate on her part, I agree with her. There was no need for the comments.
> If you're too cheap to tip a few bucks, hit the no tip and move on.
> ...


And all OP did was, drive bagged items from point A to point B, the OP did not cook it or bag it, so OP don't need a tip from customer.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Boca Ratman said:


> You didn't get called an asshole for not tipping, you gat called an asshole for your comment.
> 
> While certainly not appropriate on her part, I agree with her. There was no need for the comments.
> If you're too cheap to tip a few bucks, hit the no tip and move on.
> ...


Tips are for service. He walked in and picked up a product. It’s the restaurant’s responsibility to pay for the labor.

Do you tip the waitress at a sit down restaurant AND the cooks, dishwasher, management, janitor, etc…hell no.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Rampage said:


> Tips are for service. He walked in and picked up a product. It’s the restaurant’s responsibility to pay for the labor.
> 
> Do you tip the waitress at a sit down restaurant AND the cooks, dishwasher, management, janitor, etc…hell no.


Again, the person getting your to go order is most likely a member of the wait staff. Knowing what we know about the industry, it is a dick move not to tip a few bucks.

Why punish the worker? 

If I worked in a restaurant, I'd take a play right out of Uber's play-book. I'd do the transaction first before I got your food. I bet people would think twice about telling Sally tipping for take out is stupid knowing that she was about to make your salad or put the their hamburger and sides in a to go container. 😆 🤣 😂


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Again, the person getting your to go order is most likely a member of the wait staff. Knowing what we know about the industry, it is a dick move not to tip a few bucks.
> 
> Why punish the worker?
> 
> If I worked in a restaurant, I'd take a play right out of Uber's play-book. I'd do the transaction first before I got your food. I bet people would think twice about telling Sally tipping for take out is stupid knowing that she was about to make your salad or put the their hamburger and sides in a to go container. 😆 🤣 😂


So you are saying that bowing to extortion is good and the threat of food tampering should be rewarded?


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

SinTaxERROR said:


> As the ultimate insult you should have tipped her $.01, and told her to have a nice day.


I'd offer my $0.02, because I like irony.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Atavar said:


> So you are saying that bowing to extortion is good and the threat of food tampering should be rewarded?


To answer your questions, no and no.


Even if I squint really hard and turn my head I can't see how you came up with the idea that "bowing to extortion is good" Nor did I imply that I would or anyone should tamper with someone's food. I think people who do should be prosecuted. That your take from what I said is that I am advocating the tampering of food for non tippers, I have to wonder about YOUR behavior when delivering food. 


That said, I personally would have no problem with using your own paranoia to my advantage. I would do the transaction before getting the food. I would raise hell if it was ever implied that my food would be tampered with if I didn't tip. 


If one truly believes the person getting the food is being compensated fairly and simply grabbing a bag from the back, then there's nothing to be feared, is there? 

On the other hand, if you know they are being paid around half of minimum wage and rely on tips for the majority of their income, and know they are going to be putting the topping on your baked potato or rolling your wings in garlic Buffalo sauce and packaging your food to go, all while serving tables... I've no problem with them letting you believe whatever you believe by charging you and seeing if you tip first. 

I've not seen one driver complain that tips are shown in the offer prior to accepting it. Why would you have a problem with restaurants doing the same? 

Again, I think it's a dick move to not tip knowing what we know about the industry. You're punishing the worker while supporting the business. You can spew whatever crap you want about "tipping culture" but the truth is you know you are screwing the worker and supporting the business that is also screwing the worker. Don't be a cheap ass, tip a few bucks man.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Again, I think it's a dick move to not tip knowing what we know about the industry. You're punishing the worker while supporting the business. You can spew whatever crap you want about "tipping culture" but the truth is you know you are screwing the worker and supporting the business that is also screwing the worker. Don't be a cheap ass, tip a few bucks man.


First, I tip better than most people I know. As I type this I am enjoying a Chinese buffet lunch. I tipped $4+ on the way in. Most people don’t tip here at all. 
Secondly, "I" am not screwing the worker. The place that is paying substandard wages is screwing the worker. At most I am not covering the stores shortfall. 
Just how do you think not tipping is "supporting the business that is also screwing the worker"?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Rampage said:


> Tips are for service. He walked in and picked up a product. It’s the restaurant’s responsibility to pay for the labor.
> 
> Do you tip the waitress at a sit down restaurant AND the cooks, dishwasher, management, janitor, etc…hell no.


So please do tell us what is the overall difference between what a waitress would do if you're sitting at a table assuming you didn't keep ordering a bunch of extra stuff like extra coffee refill drinks if all you did was came into a restaurant sit down at the counter ordered your breakfast, breakfast served to you and got up you would leave a tip, so what's the difference between ordering over the phone and a cook Cooks It and someone puts it in a container bags it up fills your styrofoam cups with drinks bags it up and gives it to you at the counter and Rings you up what is the difference between that person and the waitress who is actually standing there in front at the counter at your table and handing you your breakfast plate, what's the freaking difference, 

And your comment about tipping other members of the staff, you are aware that some establishments have tip sharing and those other people do get part of the tips, but not management that is actually illegal you would know that if you ever bothered to look it up.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Atavar said:


> First, I tip better than most people I know. As I type this I am enjoying a Chinese buffet lunch. I tipped $4+ on the way in. Most people don’t tip here at all.
> Secondly, "I" am not screwing the worker. The place that is paying substandard wages is screwing the worker. At most I am not covering the stores shortfall.
> Just how do you think not tipping is "supporting the business that is also screwing the worker"?


The same exact way Uber and Lyft drivers feel that customers are actually in support of our low pay by not tipping us, and don't tell me most of them think otherwise.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Atavar said:


> As I type this I am enjoying a Chinese buffet lunch. I tipped $4+ on the way in


Now that is weird. 

I am sitting in my car, having just picked up Chinese food from a local restaurant. 

And yes, I tipped, $5.00 in cash.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> So please do tell us what is the overall difference between what a waitress would do if you're sitting at a table assuming you didn't keep ordering a bunch of extra stuff like extra coffee refill drinks if all you did was came into a restaurant sit down at the counter ordered your breakfast, breakfast served to you and got up you would leave a tip, so what's the difference between ordering over the phone and a cook Cooks It and someone puts it in a container bags it up fills your styrofoam cups with drinks bags it up and gives it to you at the counter and Rings you up what is the difference between that person and the waitress who is actually standing there in front at the counter at your table and handing you your breakfast plate, what's the freaking difference,
> 
> And your comment about tipping other members of the staff, you are aware that some establishments have tip sharing and those other people do get part of the tips, but not management that is actually illegal you would know that if you ever bothered to look it up.


I don’t give a **** if you tip the greeter at Walmart, then the cashier on the way out. Be my guest. Not going down the rabbit hole with you.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Rampage said:


> I don’t give a **** if you tip the greeter at Walmart, then the cashier on the way out. Be my guest. Not going down the rabbit hole with you.


i said nothing about walmart (strawman argument)
You are already a Hole, no need for you to go down one.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> i said nothing about walmart (strawman argument)
> You are already a Hole, no need for you to go down one.


I’ve been called an ass hole more times than I can count, but never just “hole”. Feeling weird.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Pretty much I tip wherever I feel I have gotten extra service, not just food. I have tipped my mechanic, my tire guy, even my sporting goods guy (who set aside primers for me). I have tipped my plumber, my painter. Pretty much the one guy I can’t get past is my doctor, he gets enough of my money.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Pretty much I tip wherever I feel I have gotten extra service, not just food. I have tipped my mechanic, my tire guy, even my sporting goods guy (who set aside primers for me). I have tipped my plumber, my painter. Pretty much the one guy I can’t get past is my doctor, he gets enough of my money.



What are primers?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Rampage said:


> I’ve been called an ass hole more times than I can count, but never just “hole”. Feeling weird.
> View attachment 688039


did one of your rideshare passangers give that to you after paying $14.00 for a less than a 2 mile ride and you only got paid $4.00 or less..lol


----------



## kmachine56 (1 mo ago)

The Jax said:


> Many drivers will take a day off. When they do, they get hungry. Many will order take out and pick up their order because they have a car. I am one of those. How does everyone feel about tipping for a take out order. I will not tip. I used my car and my gas to come pickup the order and all the person is doing behind the counter is grabbing the order from the kitchen and ringing me up, which is their job. If the restaurant pays them under minimum wage because they accept tips, it is messed up but not my problem. Last weekend I went to get a take out order during my off time. This particular restaurant uses a tablet where after they ring you up, they turn it over to you and you sign the tablet and put in your tip. I put in zero. Sorry, no tip for you. However, what floored me is the girl behind the counter said, "Oh, let me reset this because it seems you made a mistake". So she resets it where I have to sign and redo the tip. I did not think anything of it nor did I say anything and I redid my portion of the transaction. It goes back to her again then she says, "Oh it seems you hit no tip by mistake. Did you want me to show you how to add a tip on the tablet?". Seeing her game of not trying to be rude and demanding a tip, I played the same game back. I said, "Hmm there must be something wrong with the tablet then. Maybe if the owner went in the back office portion of the tablet and turned off accepting tips for take out orders, I think that would probably put an end to this problem it seems we are having with the tablet". I then pick up my order and tell her to have a good day. On my way out the door, I hear her call me an Ahole. I stop at the door for a minute without looking back and weigh in if I want to engage and also maybe ask her to refund my order. I decided to just continue walking and leave because I am hungry and refunding the order would NOT teach her any lesson or fix the problem or her attitude and I would have been left with no food and still hungry. I will not be going back there though. She obviously is paid under minimum wage as a counter person (they do not do table service) and thinks every customer is a rude POS for not tipping for take out. I am sorry but this is not my problem. All I wanted to do was order food then drive over and pick it up. Let us please not make this complicated.


 I will throw in a buck or a few quarters if I’m getting a bowl at Bolay or a local pizza joint. But no way am I tipping anything close to having gotten actual table service. A lot of entitlement being exhibited by these low paid low IQ food clerks.


----------



## Logistics12 (Jun 22, 2018)

The Jax said:


> Many drivers will take a day off. When they do, they get hungry. Many will order take out and pick up their order because they have a car. I am one of those. How does everyone feel about tipping for a take out order. I will not tip. I used my car and my gas to come pickup the order and all the person is doing behind the counter is grabbing the order from the kitchen and ringing me up, which is their job. If the restaurant pays them under minimum wage because they accept tips, it is messed up but not my problem.
> 
> Last weekend I went to get a take out order during my off time. This particular restaurant uses a tablet where after they ring you up, they turn it over to you and you sign the tablet and put in your tip. I put in zero. Sorry, no tip for you. However, what floored me is the girl behind the counter said, "Oh, let me reset this because it seems you made a mistake". So she resets it where I have to sign and redo the tip. I did not think anything of it nor did I say anything and I redid my portion of the transaction. It goes back to her again then she says, "Oh it seems you hit no tip by mistake. Did you want me to show you how to add a tip on the tablet?". Seeing her game of not trying to be rude and demanding a tip, I played the same game back. I said, "Hmm there must be something wrong with the tablet then. Maybe if the owner went in the back office portion of the tablet and turned off accepting tips for take out orders, I think that would probably put an end to this problem it seems we are having with the tablet". I then pick up my order and tell her to have a good day. On my way out the door, I hear her call me an Ahole. I stop at the door for a minute without looking back and weigh in if I want to engage and also maybe ask her to refund my order. I decided to just continue walking and leave because I am hungry and refunding the order would NOT teach her any lesson or fix the problem or her attitude and I would have been left with no food and still hungry.
> 
> I will not be going back there though. She obviously is paid under minimum wage as a counter person (they do not do table service) and thinks every customer is a rude POS for not tipping for take out. I am sorry but this is not my problem. All I wanted to do was order food then drive over and pick it up. Let us please not make this complicated.


I am in COMPLETE agreement. You handled this very well except I definitely would have called the refional manager and then possibly the actual owner of this restaurant location. People tend to think their very presence deserves a tip. WRONG!! Also, we live in a day and age where cheap ass employers count their employee's tips, as if they worked hard for it and played some role in the employee EARNING it. Also, EMPLOYEES have ALLOWED employers to get away with this attitude.


----------



## Marisela C (Aug 2, 2018)

The Jax said:


> Many drivers will take a day off. When they do, they get hungry. Many will order take out and pick up their order because they have a car. I am one of those. How does everyone feel about tipping for a take out order. I will not tip. I used my car and my gas to come pickup the order and all the person is doing behind the counter is grabbing the order from the kitchen and ringing me up, which is their job. If the restaurant pays them under minimum wage because they accept tips, it is messed up but not my problem.
> 
> Last weekend I went to get a take out order during my off time. This particular restaurant uses a tablet where after they ring you up, they turn it over to you and you sign the tablet and put in your tip. I put in zero. Sorry, no tip for you. However, what floored me is the girl behind the counter said, "Oh, let me reset this because it seems you made a mistake". So she resets it where I have to sign and redo the tip. I did not think anything of it nor did I say anything and I redid my portion of the transaction. It goes back to her again then she says, "Oh it seems you hit no tip by mistake. Did you want me to show you how to add a tip on the tablet?". Seeing her game of not trying to be rude and demanding a tip, I played the same game back. I said, "Hmm there must be something wrong with the tablet then. Maybe if the owner went in the back office portion of the tablet and turned off accepting tips for take out orders, I think that would probably put an end to this problem it seems we are having with the tablet". I then pick up my order and tell her to have a good day. On my way out the door, I hear her call me an Ahole. I stop at the door for a minute without looking back and weigh in if I want to engage and also maybe ask her to refund my order. I decided to just continue walking and leave because I am hungry and refunding the order would NOT teach her any lesson or fix the problem or her attitude and I would have been left with no food and still hungry.
> 
> I will not be going back there though. She obviously is paid under minimum wage as a counter person (they do not do table service) and thinks every customer is a rude POS for not tipping for take out. I am sorry but this is not my problem. All I wanted to do was order food then drive over and pick it up. Let us please not make this complicated.





The Jax said:


> Many drivers will take a day off. When they do, they get hungry. Many will order take out and pick up their order because they have a car. I am one of those. How does everyone feel about tipping for a take out order. I will not tip. I used my car and my gas to come pickup the order and all the person is doing behind the counter is grabbing the order from the kitchen and ringing me up, which is their job. If the restaurant pays them under minimum wage because they accept tips, it is messed up but not my problem.
> 
> Last weekend I went to get a take out order during my off time. This particular restaurant uses a tablet where after they ring you up, they turn it over to you and you sign the tablet and put in your tip. I put in zero. Sorry, no tip for you. However, what floored me is the girl behind the counter said, "Oh, let me reset this because it seems you made a mistake". So she resets it where I have to sign and redo the tip. I did not think anything of it nor did I say anything and I redid my portion of the transaction. It goes back to her again then she says, "Oh it seems you hit no tip by mistake. Did you want me to show you how to add a tip on the tablet?". Seeing her game of not trying to be rude and demanding a tip, I played the same game back. I said, "Hmm there must be something wrong with the tablet then. Maybe if the owner went in the back office portion of the tablet and turned off accepting tips for take out orders, I think that would probably put an end to this problem it seems we are having with the tablet". I then pick up my order and tell her to have a good day. On my way out the door, I hear her call me an Ahole. I stop at the door for a minute without looking back and weigh in if I want to engage and also maybe ask her to refund my order. I decided to just continue walking and leave because I am hungry and refunding the order would NOT teach her any lesson or fix the problem or her attitude and I would have been left with no food and still hungry.
> 
> I will not be going back there though. She obviously is paid under minimum wage as a counter person (they do not do table service) and thinks every customer is a rude POS for not tipping for take out. I am sorry but this is not my problem. All I wanted to do was order food then drive over and pick it up. Let us please not make this complicated.













Lord Summerisle said:


> I always tipped at the curry place I go to for lunch, it's a place where you get the food at the counter. One day the server said "I wouldn't bother to tip if I were you, the owner just keeps it for himself." So now I don't bother.


I saw this at Carl’s Jr.! What???


----------



## waznboi03 (Mar 9, 2018)

OP can you please tell me the restaurant you went to and where its located? I kinda doubt ANYONE in the service industry is STUPID enough to demand a tip. ESPECIALLY being "sneaky" about it. If so, whoever it was needs to be disciplined and fired if she keeps up this behavior. You NEVER ask for tips nor expect them. id get fired if i did something like this.


----------



## BigPapaOf2 (Nov 19, 2015)

The Jax said:


> Many drivers will take a day off. When they do, they get hungry. Many will order take out and pick up their order because they have a car. I am one of those. How does everyone feel about tipping for a take out order. I will not tip. I used my car and my gas to come pickup the order and all the person is doing behind the counter is grabbing the order from the kitchen and ringing me up, which is their job. If the restaurant pays them under minimum wage because they accept tips, it is messed up but not my problem.
> 
> Last weekend I went to get a take out order during my off time. This particular restaurant uses a tablet where after they ring you up, they turn it over to you and you sign the tablet and put in your tip. I put in zero. Sorry, no tip for you. However, what floored me is the girl behind the counter said, "Oh, let me reset this because it seems you made a mistake". So she resets it where I have to sign and redo the tip. I did not think anything of it nor did I say anything and I redid my portion of the transaction. It goes back to her again then she says, "Oh it seems you hit no tip by mistake. Did you want me to show you how to add a tip on the tablet?". Seeing her game of not trying to be rude and demanding a tip, I played the same game back. I said, "Hmm there must be something wrong with the tablet then. Maybe if the owner went in the back office portion of the tablet and turned off accepting tips for take out orders, I think that would probably put an end to this problem it seems we are having with the tablet". I then pick up my order and tell her to have a good day. On my way out the door, I hear her call me an Ahole. I stop at the door for a minute without looking back and weigh in if I want to engage and also maybe ask her to refund my order. I decided to just continue walking and leave because I am hungry and refunding the order would NOT teach her any lesson or fix the problem or her attitude and I would have been left with no food and still hungry.
> 
> I will not be going back there though. She obviously is paid under minimum wage as a counter person (they do not do table service) and thinks every customer is a rude POS for not tipping for take out. I am sorry but this is not my problem. All I wanted to do was order food then drive over and pick it up. Let us please not make this complicated.


Lol! I’ve been driving Uber late nights in Nashville for over 7 years and people usually tip me about 60% of the time…tourists generally tip more and better than locals. Most of the time locals hit me with the ole “I got you in the app” BS line which means that it’s almost guaranteed they won’t tip. I never tip for pick up on take out.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

nosurgenodrive said:


> This does strike me as Philadelphia behavior, though. What a bizarre city they have become.


🤷‍♂️ What are you trying to say? GO BIRDS!



SinTaxERROR said:


> You must take into the consideration of the type of clientele each of these restaurants serve.
> 
> McDonalds is known for its fast food. Starbucks caters to those who believe they are elite and above everyone else.
> 
> Keep in mind that those at Starbucks use free WiFi because they can’t afford it after paying for their $10 coffees… lol


I agree with all of that.



AdoptedTwice said:


> I see the tip box at Starbucks often full of 5 and 10 dollar bills, yet I drive folks around in my car, risking my life, getting worn out from the stress of dealing with crazy drivers, spending anywhere from 15 minutes to 2 1/2 hours with them, and I get nothing. My car is clean, I am respectful, I drive safely, my rating is 4.99, etc., still nothing.


Oh firmly agree. What annoys me to no end is when I go to pick up an order at a restaurant with table service and the owner makes it the server's responsibility to deal with the app drivers picking up. They always act rude and like they have no time for you.

Sometimes, I give them my opinion on the situation. I say to them, "I do not see where your attitude is. Think of it this way. You are not being charged today by the owner of the restaurant in order to make your wages or tips. All you need to do is show up to work, do your job, and you get money. I have to pay for gas, insurance, and vehicle maintenance. So who deserves their tip more, you or me?". Most of the time, they still do not get my argument. They do not feel we are equal to them.



SpinalCabbage said:


> Minimum wage is $14/$15 an hour here in California. Bringing me bags of food 20 feet or less from the kitchen to the counter isn't tip-worthy in my universe.


Agreed!



Boca Ratman said:


> This is what, in my opinion, makes you an asshole. This is no different than a pax or delivery customer not tipping and saying " its not my fault uber doesn't pay you enough."


Just like they say in the movie "Roadhouse". Opinions vary.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

The Jax said:


> Many drivers will take a day off. When they do, they get hungry. Many will order take out and pick up their order because they have a car. I am one of those. How does everyone feel about tipping for a take out order. I will not tip. I used my car and my gas to come pickup the order and all the person is doing behind the counter is grabbing the order from the kitchen and ringing me up, which is their job. If the restaurant pays them under minimum wage because they accept tips, it is messed up but not my problem.
> 
> Last weekend I went to get a take out order during my off time. This particular restaurant uses a tablet where after they ring you up, they turn it over to you and you sign the tablet and put in your tip. I put in zero. Sorry, no tip for you. However, what floored me is the girl behind the counter said, "Oh, let me reset this because it seems you made a mistake". So she resets it where I have to sign and redo the tip. I did not think anything of it nor did I say anything and I redid my portion of the transaction. It goes back to her again then she says, "Oh it seems you hit no tip by mistake. Did you want me to show you how to add a tip on the tablet?". Seeing her game of not trying to be rude and demanding a tip, I played the same game back. I said, "Hmm there must be something wrong with the tablet then. Maybe if the owner went in the back office portion of the tablet and turned off accepting tips for take out orders, I think that would probably put an end to this problem it seems we are having with the tablet". I then pick up my order and tell her to have a good day. On my way out the door, I hear her call me an Ahole. I stop at the door for a minute without looking back and weigh in if I want to engage and also maybe ask her to refund my order. I decided to just continue walking and leave because I am hungry and refunding the order would NOT teach her any lesson or fix the problem or her attitude and I would have been left with no food and still hungry.
> 
> I will not be going back there though. She obviously is paid under minimum wage as a counter person (they do not do table service) and thinks every customer is a rude POS for not tipping for take out. I am sorry but this is not my problem. All I wanted to do was order food then drive over and pick it up. Let us please not make this complicated.


Interesting.
I also generally do not tip on take-out orders. However, if there is a tip jar, I'll always put a buck or my coin change in it. A tip jar isn't 'demanding' and it allows me to support low wage service folks.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

waznboi03 said:


> OP can you please tell me the restaurant you went to and where its located?


No but thank you for asking. Releasing this info pretty much releases my whereabouts and I am not about that life.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

When ordering takeout I ALWAYS tip. However, I only tip $1 a person. I frequent the same places and am familiar with the people who work there. They make at least minimum, as they are not waiters and it is extra work for them... Still it is the principle of the thing and I want to let them know I appreciate them taking good care of my food. (read into that what you want.) For instance, enough salad dressing.... good lettuce... checking the order to make sure it is good... Um, not tainting my food (like I have heard some rideshares do.) It also makes them happier to see you and more attentive... Like when you go into a bar and try to order a drink... you want a good pour and you want them to come to you. If you cannot afford $1 per person for pickup in a good restaurant... then that is just sad. Cough it up and support your fellow man, have some pride - be a good person. McDonalds or drive throughs... no. But local restaurants yes. I also usually leave a dollar in a starbucks. They put up with a lot of crap... and I like my reverse press coffee done right if I am going to pay a premium for it. They make it an art. Do not be a cheapskate... and feel good about it. That woman at the counter needs to be reported. She is obviously toxic and needs a vacation or to get an attitude adjustment. A dollar a person is a drop, but it still shows you appreciate them... and a few extra bucks at the end of the night makes a difference. Like it does for us as working for $12 an hour gross some nights sucks.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

If it costs me $2 extra to be a good person, I'm okay with that. I wish that every passenger had the same principles.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Here is what you do - explain you are an Uber driver and rely on tips as well. Ask to see their ride history and if they tip their drivers then you are happy to give $5.


----------



## lcwashinc (Dec 24, 2015)

The Jax said:


> Many drivers will take a day off. When they do, they get hungry. Many will order take out and pick up their order because they have a car. I am one of those. How does everyone feel about tipping for a take out order. I will not tip. I used my car and my gas to come pickup the order and all the person is doing behind the counter is grabbing the order from the kitchen and ringing me up, which is their job. If the restaurant pays them under minimum wage because they accept tips, it is messed up but not my problem.
> 
> Last weekend I went to get a take out order during my off time. This particular restaurant uses a tablet where after they ring you up, they turn it over to you and you sign the tablet and put in your tip. I put in zero. Sorry, no tip for you. However, what floored me is the girl behind the counter said, "Oh, let me reset this because it seems you made a mistake". So she resets it where I have to sign and redo the tip. I did not think anything of it nor did I say anything and I redid my portion of the transaction. It goes back to her again then she says, "Oh it seems you hit no tip by mistake. Did you want me to show you how to add a tip on the tablet?". Seeing her game of not trying to be rude and demanding a tip, I played the same game back. I said, "Hmm there must be something wrong with the tablet then. Maybe if the owner went in the back office portion of the tablet and turned off accepting tips for take out orders, I think that would probably put an end to this problem it seems we are having with the tablet". I then pick up my order and tell her to have a good day. On my way out the door, I hear her call me an Ahole. I stop at the door for a minute without looking back and weigh in if I want to engage and also maybe ask her to refund my order. I decided to just continue walking and leave because I am hungry and refunding the order would NOT teach her any lesson or fix the problem or her attitude and I would have been left with no food and still hungry.
> 
> I will not be going back there though. She obviously is paid under minimum wage as a counter person (they do not do table service) and thinks every customer is a rude POS for not tipping for take out. I am sorry but this is not my problem. All I wanted to do was order food then drive over and pick it up. Let us please not make this complicated.


----------



## lcwashinc (Dec 24, 2015)

The Jax said:


> Many drivers will take a day off. When they do, they get hungry. Many will order take out and pick up their order because they have a car. I am one of those. How does everyone feel about tipping for a take out order. I will not tip. I used my car and my gas to come pickup the order and all the person is doing behind the counter is grabbing the order from the kitchen and ringing me up, which is their job. If the restaurant pays them under minimum wage because they accept tips, it is messed up but not my problem.
> 
> Last weekend I went to get a take out order during my off time. This particular restaurant uses a tablet where after they ring you up, they turn it over to you and you sign the tablet and put in your tip. I put in zero. Sorry, no tip for you. However, what floored me is the girl behind the counter said, "Oh, let me reset this because it seems you made a mistake". So she resets it where I have to sign and redo the tip. I did not think anything of it nor did I say anything and I redid my portion of the transaction. It goes back to her again then she says, "Oh it seems you hit no tip by mistake. Did you want me to show you how to add a tip on the tablet?". Seeing her game of not trying to be rude and demanding a tip, I played the same game back. I said, "Hmm there must be something wrong with the tablet then. Maybe if the owner went in the back office portion of the tablet and turned off accepting tips for take out orders, I think that would probably put an end to this problem it seems we are having with the tablet". I then pick up my order and tell her to have a good day. On my way out the door, I hear her call me an Ahole. I stop at the door for a minute without looking back and weigh in if I want to engage and also maybe ask her to refund my order. I decided to just continue walking and leave because I am hungry and refunding the order would NOT teach her any lesson or fix the problem or her attitude and I would have been left with no food and still hungry.
> 
> I will not be going back there though. She obviously is paid under minimum wage as a counter person (they do not do table service) and thinks every customer is a rude POS for not tipping for take out. I am sorry but this is not my problem. All I wanted to do was order food then drive over and pick it up. Let us please not make this complicated.


This is pretty straight forward for me. If you go pick up take out you spent time your gas and time to support the restaurant. No tip is required. If you sat down or it was delivered you should tip. If that young lady is not being paid properly she should get a different job. Tipping is always optional although customary in certain situations. I would have asked for a refund and taken my business somewhere else.


----------



## lcwashinc (Dec 24, 2015)

lcwashinc said:


> This is pretty straight forward for me. If you go pick up take out you spent your gas and time to support the restaurant. No tip is required. If you sat down or it was delivered you should tip. If that young lady is not being paid properly she should get a different job. Tipping is always optional although customary in certain situations. I would have asked for a refund and taken my business somewhere else.


----------



## pcoladog22 (10 mo ago)

The Jax said:


> Many drivers will take a day off. When they do, they get hungry. Many will order take out and pick up their order because they have a car. I am one of those. How does everyone feel about tipping for a take out order. I will not tip. I used my car and my gas to come pickup the order and all the person is doing behind the counter is grabbing the order from the kitchen and ringing me up, which is their job. If the restaurant pays them under minimum wage because they accept tips, it is messed up but not my problem.
> 
> Last weekend I went to get a take out order during my off time. This particular restaurant uses a tablet where after they ring you up, they turn it over to you and you sign the tablet and put in your tip. I put in zero. Sorry, no tip for you. However, what floored me is the girl behind the counter said, "Oh, let me reset this because it seems you made a mistake". So she resets it where I have to sign and redo the tip. I did not think anything of it nor did I say anything and I redid my portion of the transaction. It goes back to her again then she says, "Oh it seems you hit no tip by mistake. Did you want me to show you how to add a tip on the tablet?". Seeing her game of not trying to be rude and demanding a tip, I played the same game back. I said, "Hmm there must be something wrong with the tablet then. Maybe if the owner went in the back office portion of the tablet and turned off accepting tips for take out orders, I think that would probably put an end to this problem it seems we are having with the tablet". I then pick up my order and tell her to have a good day. On my way out the door, I hear her call me an Ahole. I stop at the door for a minute without looking back and weigh in if I want to engage and also maybe ask her to refund my order. I decided to just continue walking and leave because I am hungry and refunding the order would NOT teach her any lesson or fix the problem or her attitude and I would have been left with no food and still hungry.
> 
> I will not be going back there though. She obviously is paid under minimum wage as a counter person (they do not do table service) and thinks every customer is a rude POS for not tipping for take out. I am sorry but this is not my problem. All I wanted to do was order food then drive over and pick it up. Let us please not make this complicated.


If they show me the scratches on their arms and face where they kill the wild boar that was made into the pepperoni for the pizza that I ordered, then I will tip them.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I have one Thai place I order religiously from. Same order every time. Total is almost $19. I always pay cash, $22. 

My order is distinct. If a certain girl is working after I say what I want she says "is this ____?"They greet me like Norm on Cheers every time I walk in. They all know me by sight.

The tipping pays off. No matter how slammed they are as soon as I walk in, someone see me and grabs my order. They hand it to me, I hand them $22 and I'm done. This is with other to-go and delivery people there.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

The usual breakfast place I go to, my order usually comes out to $9.01… today the guy behind the counter decided to be a wise ass and give me 99 cents change instead of the usual $1 I get back which I throw into tip jar. So I took a penny from my change he gave me and placed it in tip jar and told him to have a nice day… the look on his face was priceless… 😁


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

But, he handed you a bag…do you know how hard that is? Not to mention, you lost out on an opportunity to to virtue signal that you are awesome and care (Notice how everyone that puts money in the jar won’t do it until someone is looking at them do it…lol)


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Rampage said:


> Notice how everyone that puts money in the jar won’t do it until someone is looking at them do it


I am only looking at them because they are an idiot and I want to give them that look like you know and I know you are an idiot for doing whatever it is you just did there.


----------



## joyforjoy (Apr 21, 2021)

1. Some of you don't understand tipping. You don't tip over the counter unless there was actually service performed. 
Example I didn't tip the smoothie king because I didn't know if it was worth it. The subsequent times I have tipped because this one does not cheap out. I went to a tropical smoothie, asked me no questions, then girl says would I like to tip 10, 20, or 25%. I tipped 10% and never went back. There was no service and they get paid like McDonald's. 
2. over the counter people are supposed to be paid regular wages. If they want extra money they are suppose to go wait tables in the regular part of restaurant. You get people who aren't good enough to be waitresses making pick up tip only. I would never work at a tip only counter unless I got to check food so I could earn a tip. Think your high end steak place. Those carry out people can earn tips. 
3. I know a tubbys that's been ruined because the window girl wants tips... for NOTHING. So, the sandwich is already an extra almost $2 and then you got her in your change. I think it use to be sit-down but covid changed that. So that means she needs to get paid hourly or she needs to work at olive garden.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

joyforjoy said:


> I didn't tip the smoothie king because I didn't know if it was worth it.


I would *NEVER EVER* tip at Smoothie King. I love that place but I rarely go because their drinks are so overpriced, it is ridiculous. In regards to tipping, yes the job also entails constantly cleaning of equipment and prepping stuff. I get it. Their main job though is to put the stuff in the blender and blend it. That is what they do. That is their job. I will not pay $11 for a special smoothie then also tip $1 or two for them doing exactly what they need to do in order to keep the place running. They blend. This is what they do. Nothing special about it. No tip.


----------



## joyforjoy (Apr 21, 2021)

The Jax said:


> I would *NEVER EVER* tip at Smoothie King. I love that place but I rarely go because their drinks are so overpriced, it is ridiculous. In regards to tipping, yes the job also entails constantly cleaning of equipment and prepping stuff. I get it. Their main job though is to put the stuff in the blender and blend it. That is what they do. That is their job. I will not pay $11 for a special smoothie then also tip $1 or two for them doing exactly what they need to do in order to keep the place running. They blend. This is what they do. Nothing special about it. No tip.


Ours cost like 6 or 7. It's expensive but the water down smoothie from fastfood is $4. So at this point a dollar is in the realm of okay. I wouldnt tip on $11 and I probably wouldnt go there again. Like if they expect a tip on $11 for probably frozen fruit--. I couldn't imagine paying $11for a smoothie unless they had some special mix in.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

joyforjoy said:


> Ours cost like 6 or 7. It's expensive but the water down smoothie from fastfood is $4. So at this point a dollar is in the realm of okay. I wouldnt tip on $11 and I probably wouldnt go there again. Like if they expect a tip on $11 for probably frozen fruit--. I couldn't imagine paying $11for a smoothie unless they had some special mix in.


All Smoothie Kings are independent and they charge what they want, to a point. All i want is something with raspberry in it and make it fruity with a dominant raspberry flavor. I am ordering it as a dessert. I do not want protein powder or any of that extra stuff like milk or yogurt or anything crazy like I am about to bike 23 miles and need my fix. The one near me used to have half price larges on Fridays then they changed it to mediums and I told them I would not be back. They just charge way too much for what I want and honestly, having any tip jar in a place like that is downright an insult.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

The Jax said:


> All Smoothie Kings are independent and they charge what they want, to a point. All i want is something with raspberry in it and make it fruity with a dominant raspberry flavor. I am ordering it as a dessert. I do not want protein powder or any of that extra stuff like milk or yogurt or anything crazy like I am about to bike 23 miles and need my fix. The one near me used to have half price larges on Fridays then they changed it to mediums and I told them I would not be back. They just charge way too much for what I want and honestly, having any tip jar in a place like that is downright an insult.


For $11 it better have a shot of rum in it.


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

The Jax said:


> Many drivers will take a day off. When they do, they get hungry. Many will order take out and pick up their order because they have a car. I am one of those. How does everyone feel about tipping for a take out order. I will not tip. I used my car and my gas to come pickup the order and all the person is doing behind the counter is grabbing the order from the kitchen and ringing me up, which is their job. If the restaurant pays them under minimum wage because they accept tips, it is messed up but not my problem.
> 
> Last weekend I went to get a take out order during my off time. This particular restaurant uses a tablet where after they ring you up, they turn it over to you and you sign the tablet and put in your tip. I put in zero. Sorry, no tip for you. However, what floored me is the girl behind the counter said, "Oh, let me reset this because it seems you made a mistake". So she resets it where I have to sign and redo the tip. I did not think anything of it nor did I say anything and I redid my portion of the transaction. It goes back to her again then she says, "Oh it seems you hit no tip by mistake. Did you want me to show you how to add a tip on the tablet?". Seeing her game of not trying to be rude and demanding a tip, I played the same game back. I said, "Hmm there must be something wrong with the tablet then. Maybe if the owner went in the back office portion of the tablet and turned off accepting tips for take out orders, I think that would probably put an end to this problem it seems we are having with the tablet". I then pick up my order and tell her to have a good day. On my way out the door, I hear her call me an Ahole. I stop at the door for a minute without looking back and weigh in if I want to engage and also maybe ask her to refund my order. I decided to just continue walking and leave because I am hungry and refunding the order would NOT teach her any lesson or fix the problem or her attitude and I would have been left with no food and still hungry.
> 
> I will not be going back there though. She obviously is paid under minimum wage as a counter person (they do not do table service) and thinks every customer is a rude POS for not tipping for take out. I am sorry but this is not my problem. All I wanted to do was order food then drive over and pick it up. Let us please not make this complicated.


I would have through her a penny...


----------

